# My New Beretta Px 4 sub compact 9mm Questions?



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

I have been a Revolver guy always and today I got My First semi-auto-matic,The Manual is going to take some time to dissect can someone help me with the process to safety check ,First step Clear the mag [got that] now what's troubling me is when I rack the slide ,and that's a lot tougher than I thought, the hammer is cocking and when I release lease hammer is its releasing ??Hmm.Should I have the de-cocker in safety mode when I do the safety check,I'm concerned about damaging the firing pin, I have done it about 10 times already .I'm going to get me some snap caps, looks like a while before I can get some real rounds and head to the range ..I have signed up for some semi auto training in 3 weeks .wow This is a lot more work than my everyday carry My Colt 38 Detective Special. Never knew how great a point and shoot gun is lol...appreciate any input thanks


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

"when I rack the slide ,and that's a lot tougher than I thought, the hammer is cocking and when I release lease hammer is its releasing ??" I don't understand what your saying here but:

Evidently you are unfamiliar w/ semi-automatic pistols and Beretta's safety/decocker operation, but the training course should square you away. The slide on the PX4 C is light to rack in my opinion, but if you rack the slide w/ the safety/decocker down (i.e. on safe) it may seem a little heavier due to the fact the hammer will follow the slide back down instead of cocking the hammer to the rear.

You can either rack the slide w/ the safety/decocker on or off. If off(or up) the hammer will cock to the rear and to decock you push the safety/decocker lever down and keep your fingers away from the trigger. I use my thumb to guide the hammer back down while engaging the safety/decocker to lower the hammer. In either regard if you use the safety/decocker to lower the hammer the hammer is not hitting the firing pin.


----------



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

Thanks D


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

ABArt said:


> Thanks D


No problem, if you have any questions let me know, I've EDC'd the pistol for over 2 years alternating with the compact and really like it. It's a real shooter. You are not going to believe how soft and comfortable it shoots. You won't want to stop shooting it. I use a pachmayer slip on grip as well


----------



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

I was really wanting the 40 cal but ammo for the 40 is scarce compared to the 9 and a lot higher in price , I cannot wait to get to the range its a big jump from a Colt 38 Revolver .Thks again Bud


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The 9 will be just fine. I like to run 147's for carry or HD in my PX4 SC as the 147's are the most efficient(i.e dwell in the barrel longer) coming out of the 3inch barrel.

Here's an example:


----------



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

the release when the slide is back is so hard to release when I press down it will not release the rail I have to push back on the slide a little to get it back in the firing position with my hand,my hand is sore from just racking it hopefully its because its new and not broke in ,I'm a Wuss


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Are you attempting to chamber a round? If you want to release the slide while not chambering a round just pull the slide to the rear with the magazine out and the slide will go forward automatically w/o you touching the slide release(it will release automatically). 

The only time you would use the slide release/catch is when you wish to lock the slide back w/o a magazine(it will lock back automatically on an empty magazine) or to release the slide to chamber a round or if you wish to release the slide over an empty magazine by pulling back on the slide and releasing the slide catch at the same time. 

You shouldn't be sore and it's not the pistol, you just need to learn the pistol's function. You likewise do not want to release the slide and let it slam on an empty chamber. Don't monkey around with it too much before you get some instructions. You say you don't have snap caps, nor ammunition, so I don't know why you are wanting to release the slide w/ the slide release/catch, unless you are attempting to chamber live rounds, or snap caps or wanting to release the slide on an empty chamber.


----------

